# Basement Fireplace Ideas



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Do you have a fuel source for this device?
Ron


----------



## DAdams982 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Do you have a fuel source for this device?
> Ron


My house has natural gas for the furnace and stove. I do have a walkout basement, so a wall is exposed. I can drill through the foundation to vent. 

Any idea on safest distance from windows though. Such as I have windows a few feet above the vent could possible draft in noxious fumes?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DAdams982 said:


> My house has natural gas for the furnace and stove. I do have a walkout basement, so a wall is exposed. I can drill through the foundation to vent.
> 
> Any idea on safest distance from windows though. Such as I have windows a few feet above the vent could possible draft in noxious fumes?


It doesn't sound like the window situation would work with the fireplace in that location. If you have a model in mind, check online for the installation instructions. They will let you know what's approriate. You can also call the local building dept for guidance.
Ron


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*fireplace*

I just would NOT do the vent-free. I have heard too many stories about people getting sick from the gas lingering around inside, despite what the manufacturers will tell you. 

In terms of placement, make sure to draw out the whole space on paper so you can plan it around furniture and what other activities you have. You want it to be a focal point and for people to use it. I've seen a few basement fireplaces tucked off to the side away from the rec room or big screen tv and it just didn't make sense...and they ended up not using it very much.


----------



## DAdams982 (Jul 6, 2010)

Allison1888 said:


> I just would NOT do the vent-free. I have heard too many stories about people getting sick from the gas lingering around inside, despite what the manufacturers will tell you.
> 
> In terms of placement, make sure to draw out the whole space on paper so you can plan it around furniture and what other activities you have. You want it to be a focal point and for people to use it. I've seen a few basement fireplaces tucked off to the side away from the rec room or big screen tv and it just didn't make sense...and they ended up not using it very much.


Yeah, I will definitely not go with vent free. Just doesn't seem possible in my eyes. Fumes just do not disappear. 

I think I may be SOL on this idea... definitely wouldnt got with an electric.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

If you have a source of wood and you want to burn wood, then consider a wood stove. You can install the chimney through the wall and up. Probably $1200 to $2000 to have the chimney put in, depending on the details (or even more). A lot cheaper if you can do it yourself, but be sure you do it right. You don't want to end up like this: :furious:

Get one with a glass door on the front, and you'll see the fire. They put out a lot of heat. But you have to feed them, you have to know how they work, you have to keep the chimney clean, the wood brings in dirt, etc.

If you don't want wood, then look at a natural gas fireplace. They need a vent (not a chimney). It's cheaper, but it will still cost, and it has to be done right. They don't have any of the negatives associated with wood, and you can connect them to thermostats and use remote controls. But they increase your gas bill.

As far as the clearances to your window, each stove and fireplace has an instruction book that specifies distances to combustibles. They're all different and you just need to check. Some of the natural gas fireplaces are really nifty, btw. Take a look at these just to get some idea of the variety:

http://www.heatnglo.com/en/Browse/Fireplaces.aspx

A typical clearance on a wood burning stove is 16 or 18 inches, but some have heat shields that let you put them closer.


----------

